# Remember When.....



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 16, 2006)

Simply ask a remember when question (ie: "Remember when 8 track was the hot new technology?") The next person answers yes or no and then asks their own remember when question. So to start here is my remember when question:

 Remember when Coke came in glass bottles?




(Borrowed from SOL forum)


----------



## Shodan (Jul 16, 2006)

Yep!

Remember when it was safe to play hide and seek in the neighbor's yards?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 16, 2006)

remember when no one had cell phones and we still survived?


----------



## Shodan (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes- I still barely have one and survive somehow!!

  Anyone remember Dixies or Dip in a Chip snack crackers?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 16, 2006)

Yup.

Remember when the Atari 2600 was the gaming system of choice?


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes! Ice cold from the vending machines! Yum!

Remember when the Sony Walkman was the thing to have?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 16, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Yes! Ice cold from the vending machines! Yum!
> 
> Remember when the Sony Walkman was the thing to have?


 
Yes, and I got one for Christmas 1984!

Remember when preteen and early teen girls swooned over their Barry Manilow LP's?


----------



## Shodan (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes!!  I think I still have my Sony walkman!!

  Remember those 8 track changer things that looked like bombs?  Push-down t-handle on top?  Ours was bright yellow......groovy!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 16, 2006)

Sadly yes.

Remember Billy Beer?


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 16, 2006)

Sadly yes.

Remember the candybar called "chunky?"


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes, I remember "Chunky"!


Remember when the cartoon "Jem & the Holograms" was on tv?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes....I have nightmares about that one......long story....*twitch*

Remember when Gilligans Island was hot?


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 17, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Yes....I have nightmares about that one......long story....*twitch*
> 
> Remember when Gilligans Island was hot?


Yes!

Remember "My Favorite Martian"?


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes.

Remember when winning a kick ball game at recess was the most important thing in your day.


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes. 

Remember when a remote controller was non-existent and we got up to change the channel on the television or a vinyl record on a player?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 17, 2006)

I feel old, but yes.

Anyone remember when vinyl records came out at 16 speed?


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes. The record players had a switch to pick the speed you needed. (I used to speed it up to make it sound like the chipmunks)

Remember when tv channels were free, wth the rabbit ears?


----------



## Sam (Jul 17, 2006)

It still is!

Remember when you were amazed at foreign languages as a small child?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 17, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> Remember when you were amazed at foreign languages as a small child?


Do badly dubbed Kung Fu flicks count?


Remember when computers had 16KB (yes, KB) of memory?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes, I do... I had a Commodore64 with a tape drive...

Remember when Pong was the best video game you could buy, and everyone wanted one?


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 17, 2006)

Remember when popcorn was made on the stove.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 17, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Remember when popcorn was made on the stove.



I still do - I can change the quantity and the fat content (often higher, but hey...)

Remember when microwave meals were new, and came on plastic plates?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 17, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> I still do - I can change the quantity and the fat content (often higher, but hey...)
> 
> Remember when microwave meals were new, and came on plastic plates?



Yep. 

Remember when cable TV first came out? I watched MTV for hours.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jul 17, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> Remember when a remote controller was non-existent and we got up to change the channel on the television or a vinyl record on a player?




Sure....remember when there were only 3 channels to choose from?


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jul 17, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Remember when popcorn was made on the stove.




Remember when "Jiffy Pop" was new and revolutionary?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 17, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Remember when cable TV first came out? I watched MTV for hours.


Oh yeah.

Remember when MTV actually showed music videos?


----------



## Sam (Jul 17, 2006)

it does still.... at 3 am.

I suck at this game. let's see....


Remember when you could go on an airplane without being practically strip searched and you could bring a toothpick without getting arrested?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes, I do...

Remember when Tab was the only diet cola?


----------



## ed-swckf (Jul 17, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Yes, I do...
> 
> Remember when Tab was the only diet cola?


 
nope 

remeber when you were rich if you had a vcr?


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 17, 2006)

I do!

Anyone remember Pepsi Twist?


----------



## Sam (Jul 17, 2006)

Isn't that the stuff with the lemon? Didnt that just come out?


Anyone remember when gas was 88 cents a gallon?
(thats the cheapest I remember it ever being)


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 17, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> nope
> 
> remeber when you were rich if you had a vcr?


 
Yep.

Remember when you could rent BETA video tapes?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 17, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Anyone remember Pepsi Twist?


Yep.


Anyone remember Hamm's beer? :drink2tha


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 17, 2006)

Remember when a $6 dollar sprinkle and $10 garden hose could keep a child occupied for hours!

OK.  You got me , at 36 I was running through the sprinkler with my niece this weekend.  Keep an mind she has a huge pool and she was having the time of her life.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 17, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> OK. You got me , at 36 I was running through the sprinkler with my niece this weekend. Keep an mind she has a huge pool and she was having the time of her life.


Remember Slip 'n Slide? Remember how much it sucked if you hit a dry spot?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 17, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Remember Slip 'n Slide? Remember how much it sucked if you hit a dry spot?



Yeah... but it was worse when you hit a dip in the hill; you'd get stuck!

Remember sun tan oil, the "improvement" on using baby oil to tan?


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 17, 2006)

Ah yes, the days of being shiny and tan...

Remember when penny candies were common and you could purchase quite a bit with a nickel?


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 17, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Ah yes, the days of being shiny and tan...
> 
> Remember when penny candies were common and you could purchase quite a bit with a nickel?


Two fistfuls of lemon drops!

Remember "earth shoes"?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 17, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Remember "earth shoes"?


Yep. What about parachute pants?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes, and also when Dr. Schol's were popular the *first* time... 

Remember when 10 speed racing bikes came out, and the handlebars looked so odd?


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 17, 2006)

Yep.  I had a powder blue ten-speed bike (don't remember who made it) when I was a kid, and thought that the handlebar was the coolest thing.  :supcool: 

Do you remember learning BASIC in school, and writing funny loops about your teachers (e.g., "Sister Carmela is a white slip addict")?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 17, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Do you remember learning BASIC in school, and writing funny loops about your teachers (e.g., "Sister Carmela is a white slip addict")?


BASIC, and later Pascal on an Apple IIe (but I didn't have any nuns to pick on).

Remember when it wasn't cool to be a computer geek?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 17, 2006)

Not only did I learn BASIC, but when I moved to another state, I knew more than the teacher in my next class... which, in retrospect, wasn't saying much!  As far as the penmanship practice goes, I *had* managed to block that out.

Do you remember when blue jeans were cheap, and not fashion statements?


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 17, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Remember when it wasn't cool to be a computer geek?


 
Oh yes...I was named the "Computer Wiz" of my 8th grade class - and I don't think it was meant to be a compliment.  

Do you remember when kids actually went _outside_ to play with friends, as opposed to chatting with several dozen "acquaintances" on IM for hours?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 17, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Do you remember when blue jeans were cheap, and not fashion statements?


Except for Jordache, you mean? :lol:

Remember when corduroy pants and velour shirts were cool? :xtrmshock


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 17, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> 1
> Do you remember when kids actually went _outside_ to play with friends, as opposed to chatting with several dozen "acquaintances" on IM for hours?



Oh yes. I definitely remember that. 

And speaking of gas prices higher up in the thread...I am no longer a smoker but I know how much they cost now, and I remember them being a quarter a pack and being outraged, yes outraged when they went up to 50 cents. lol


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 17, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Yep. What about parachute pants?


 
Forget them?  How could I - they are in the hamper from yesterday!  


Remember putting baseball cards in you bike spokes?


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 17, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Remember putting baseball cards in you bike spokes?



My gosh!  Yes!  And many bikes now can't do that....

Remember when if you did something bad in the neighorhood, the neighbors took care of you right there and told your parents instead of just calling in the cops?


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 17, 2006)

Not me, I never did anything wrong.  :uhyeah:

Remember wrap-around pants?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

Remember when your parent's being angry at you was the worst thing you could think of?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 17, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Remember when your parent's being angry at you was the worst thing you could think of?


Yep, my dad beat me with a list of things that would make a serial killer drool... :uhyeah:

Remember when teenagers had respect for adults and would never, EVER tell one to "**** off!"

I wonder if the two are related? :idunno:


----------



## Kacey (Jul 17, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Yep, my dad beat me with a list of things that would make a serial killer drool... :uhyeah:
> 
> Remember when teenagers had respect for adults and would never, EVER tell one to "**** off!"
> 
> I wonder if the two are related? :idunno:



I think it's quite likely, myself...

Remember when the words "super size" weren't in the general vocabulary?


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 17, 2006)

Remember when Cracker Jack gave you cool prizes inside the box?

Same with cereal?  Baking Soda Submarines and scubadivers.


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 17, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Except for Jordache, you mean? :lol:
> 
> Remember when corduroy pants and velour shirts were cool? :xtrmshock


 
What's wrong with corduroy pants..?


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 17, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Remember when the words "super size" weren't in the general vocabulary?


 
Better yet, do you remember when you could order a "small" from a fast food joint?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 17, 2006)

JBrainard said:
			
		

> What's wrong with corduroy pants..?


Uh, nothing, Captain 70s... :lol:


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 17, 2006)

JBrainard said:
			
		

> What's wrong with corduroy pants..?


 
Better yet, a curduroy jacket with fleece liner and collar like the Marlborro man?


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jul 17, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Do you remember when kids actually went _outside_ to play with friends, as opposed to chatting with several dozen "acquaintances" on IM for hours?



Yes, and do you remember when you could get a group of kids together for a good game of baseball in the nearby field, and there were no parents hovering around cheering/bragging, argueing, and keeping player stats?


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 17, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Better yet, a curduroy jacket with fleece liner and collar like the Marlborro man?


 
We used to call those "pot-head jackets."


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jul 17, 2006)

Do you remember the tune played through the speakers of the "Mr. Softee" truck?


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 17, 2006)

remember when computer screens only appeared with a black background and green text?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 17, 2006)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> Do you remember the tune played through the speakers of the "Mr. Softee" truck?


Dude, I grew up in a small town. The closest thing we had was a homeless guy that handed out ice cubes... :uhyeah:


----------



## Souchunya (Jul 17, 2006)

Shodan said:
			
		

> Yep!
> 
> Remember when it was safe to play hide and seek in the neighbor's yards?


No not really, if they didnt know we were playin it there, n if they didnt have a gun n a killer temper, then yea i guess i do remember.

Remember when you got embarassed in front of your crush?


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jul 17, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Dude, I grew up in a small town. The closest thing we had was a homeless guy that handed out ice cubes... :uhyeah:




He had a shopping cart with an ice maker and a generator?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 17, 2006)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> He had a shopping cart with an ice maker and a generator?


Well, he said they were ice cubes... :uhoh:

Remember when you could still buy lawn darts?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 17, 2006)

remember when you was told be back before nightfall and your parents had no way to contact you?
Terry


----------



## crushing (Jul 17, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> remember when you was told be back before nightfall and your parents had no way to contact you?
> Terry


 
Yeah, before the streetlights came on.  I knew my parents car horn too.  If I heard that, I better already be on my way home independent of when the streetlights were coming on.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

remember when it didn't matter how cold it was outside, you had to walk to school?


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 17, 2006)

Remember when we had to actually go outside and play games, instead of sitting inside playing video games?  

I know... I know... Swordlady beat me to it!


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 17, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Remember when 10 speed racing bikes came out, and the handlebars looked so odd?



Dang, I had one of those.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 17, 2006)

So did I - that's why I remember it so well!

Remember when your parents could let you roam the neighborhood?  And, in fact, encouraged it?


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jul 17, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Remember when 10 speed racing bikes came out, and the handlebars looked so odd?




I had one in high school. But before that......remember trying to "pop a wheelie" on your Sting-Ray?


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 17, 2006)

Remember the banana seat Western Flyer bicycles?

The wind up Evil Kenevel motorcycle?  Boy that thing would go.


----------



## Shodan (Jul 17, 2006)

Yep- my brother and I both had the banana seat bikes......with streamers off the handle bars.

  Remember the Hulk doll with the stretchy arms?  My bro. had that- but I liked to pull the arms!!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 17, 2006)

Remember when Tossing the football around actually meant going outside and tossing the football around, and not shoving the latest Madden CD on your XBOX.

BTW anybody remember Light Brite, that was such a cool toy.


----------



## Carol (Jul 17, 2006)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> BTW anybody remember Light Brite, that was such a cool toy.


 
ohhhhh I loved Light Brite!

I remember when getting in "deep deep trouble" meant I went down to the creek without telling my parents.


----------



## Gemini (Jul 17, 2006)

Remember when a phone call in the corner phone booth cost a dime?

(I'm really old, I'm gonna enjoy this...)


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 17, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Remember when a phone call in the corner phone booth cost a dime?
> 
> (I'm really old, I'm gonna enjoy this...)



Yes, those telephone booths with folding doors (they don't seem as popular any more)!  

Remember the game of trying to stuff as many (human) bodies in one of those booths?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 17, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Yes, those telephone booths with folding doors (they don't seem as popular any more)!
> 
> Remember the game of trying to stuff as many (human) bodies in one of those booths?


Folding doors... Yes
Stuffing bodies ... no ( I was around but don't remember it as I was a widdle kid)


Remember when getting a Black Belt was considered the same as a (college) degree or equivalent?


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jul 17, 2006)

I've never been one for after-shave stuff, but remember when

"Hai Karate!" after-shave came out?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 17, 2006)

Shodan said:
			
		

> Remember the Hulk doll with the stretchy arms? My bro. had that- but I liked to pull the arms!!


Wasn't that Stretch Armstrong?

Remember actually trying out for Little League, and no one who got cut sued the coach?


----------



## Gemini (Jul 17, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Wasn't that Stretch Armstrong?
> 
> Remember actually trying out for Little League, and no one who got cut sued the coach?


Yea, I think that was back in the 70's :lol2:

Remember the first runs of all 102 episodes of the original Star Trek?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 17, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Remember the first runs of all 102 episodes of the original Star Trek?


There were only 79. I saw them in reruns, though.

Remember Schoolhouse Rock?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> There were only 79. I saw them in reruns, though.
> 
> Remember Schoolhouse Rock?



yup.

Remember the Electric Company?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 17, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Remember the Electric Company?


Vaguely. I lost interest in those types of shows at a very early age in favor of Trek, Dr. Who, and Monty Python. I've never recovered. :uhyeah:

Remember brawling with your friend over a baseball game? 3 innings later you were buddies again after hitting a double so he could score from 2nd.


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 17, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> yup.
> 
> Remember the Electric Company?



Yup.  That and Sesame Street.  

Remember the old Batman television series: "Same Bat time, same Bat channel"?


----------



## Gemini (Jul 17, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Yup.  That and Sesame Street.
> 
> Remember the old Batman television series: "Same Bat time, same Bat channel"?


Yep. Right after Mickey Mouse Club.

Oh Annette Annette Annette, if only I weren't six...


----------



## crushing (Jul 17, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Remember when a phone call in the corner phone booth cost a dime?
> 
> (I'm really old, I'm gonna enjoy this...)



I remember when calls from a pay phones were free.    While I haven't even tried in years, I don't think payphones are as easily phreaked anymore.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 17, 2006)

I remember... if you hung up the pay phone fast enough, you got your change back... I used the same dime for 3 months after school until my mother wouldn't hang up.

Do you remember when Wonder Woman was a TV show?


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 17, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Do you remember when Wonder Woman was a TV show?



Oh yeah...Lynda Carter would spin around and _POOF!_ - become Wonder Woman.  I used to love that show.  

Do you remember when most _everyone _around you dressed up like Madonna?


----------



## BrandiJo (Jul 18, 2006)

umm cant say that i do

remember the big ugly fat box like cell phones?​


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 18, 2006)

yep

remember when your social security card was all the ID you would need?


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 18, 2006)

Yep.

Remember when you really identified with the John Hughes movies?


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 18, 2006)

Remember when cheese wiz first came out?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 18, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Remember when cheese wiz first came out?



Hmmmm...nope. Seems like it was always there to me. lol

Remember rotary phones?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 18, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Remember rotary phones?


Oh yeah. Took 20 minutes to dial a number... :lol:

Remember when Coke and Pepsi only came in one flavor?


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 18, 2006)

Remember when it took 4-5 days to get film developed or better yet you would send it away to York Processing (envelope came in the Sunday paper)?

Gotta love digital cameras!


----------



## Gemini (Jul 18, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Remember when it took 4-5 days to get film developed or better yet you would send it away to York Processing (envelope came in the Sunday paper)?
> 
> Gotta love digital cameras!


 
Yep, and if you needed a flash, you had to put a new bulb in every time because it blew. POP!



			
				Kacey said:
			
		

> Do you remember when Wonder Woman was a TV show?


 
Do you remember how Linda Carter became famous in the first place?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 18, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Do you remember how Linda Carter became famous in the first place?


Wasn't she Miss America?

Remember the original Spiderman and Hulk TV series?


----------



## Gemini (Jul 18, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Wasn't she Miss America?


 
Yep.



			
				Kreth said:
			
		

> Remember the original Spiderman and Hulk TV series?


 
Bill Bixby/Lou Ferigno was the hulk. Spidey's drawing a blank.


Remember "M" rated movies at the theater?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 18, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Bill Bixby/Lou Ferigno was the hulk. Spidey's drawing a blank.


Nicholas Hammond, who according to IMDB played one of the von Trapps in The Sound of Music. None of his recent roles jumped out at me...


> Remember "M" rated movies at the theater?


Can't say that I do... I do remember going fairly often to see Godzilla movies.

Remember Hee Haw?


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 18, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Oh yeah...Lynda Carter would spin around and _POOF!_ - become Wonder Woman.  I used to love that show.


OMG do I remember Linda Carter!  :fanboy:  

Anyone remember the Hardy Boys series?


----------



## Gemini (Jul 18, 2006)

Yea, Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid was my first one.




			
				Kreth said:
			
		

> Remember Hee Haw?


 
:barf: 

Thanks, Kreth. That nightmare was buried deep in my subconcience until now. Back for another six months of therapy...



How 'bout Benny Hill?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 18, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Thanks, Kreth. That nightmare was buried deep in my subconcience until now. Back for another six months of therapy...


"Doom, despair, and agony on me
Deep dark depression, excessive misery
If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all
Doom, despair, and agony on me"
Now... the only reason I still know that, is that I used to be in a classic rock band, where we would sing that a capella, then go into 30 Days in the Hole. :lol:


> How 'bout Benny Hill?


NAKED CHICKS ON PBS! NAKED CHICKS ON PBS! :uhyeah:

Remember Sha Na Na?


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 18, 2006)

How about "The Man from Atlantis" series?  I cannot remember the actor, but it was a cool show, as far as I could remember.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 18, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> NAKED CHICKS ON PBS! NAKED CHICKS ON PBS! :uhyeah:



So I wasn't the only underage boy who found that out. :uhyeah:


----------



## Kacey (Jul 18, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> How about "The Man from Atlantis" series?  I cannot remember the actor, but it was a cool show, as far as I could remember.



Patrick Duffy, I think - with that funny swimming method.

Do you remember when LIFE magazine came in the larger format?


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 18, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Patrick Duffy, I think - with that funny swimming method.
> 
> Do you remember when LIFE magazine came in the larger format?



Yes, it was Patrick Duffy.  Yes, I remember seeing the larger sized LIFE magazine.

Do you remember the series, Barnaby Jones and Quincy MD?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 18, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Do you remember the series, Barnaby Jones and Quincy MD?


Yes, what about Barney Miller?


----------



## Gemini (Jul 18, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Yes, what about Barney Miller?


 
That show was Hysterical!

Flash Gordon on Saturday mornings with Buster Crabb!


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 18, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Yes, what about Barney Miller?



 I remember Barney Miller but wasn't a big fan of the show.  Anyone ever watch the "Rat Patrol" series?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 18, 2006)

Speaking of WKRP in Cincinati, Three Company
Benson
They where funny
Terry


----------



## crushing (Jul 18, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Wasn't she Miss America?
> 
> Remember the original Spiderman and Hulk TV series?


 

I remember the Hulk's clothes returning to normal after being ripped to shreds.

Spiderman?  The show that was part of The Electric Company?  Kind of like Letter Man?


How about that show in Spanish that had an intro with a Ferris Wheel or amusement park?


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 18, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Speaking of WKRP in Cincinati, Three Company
> Benson
> They where funny
> Terry


I remember them.  I liked Threes Company!  

Remember the series Adam-12 and Emergency (later called Emergency One)?


----------



## Gemini (Jul 18, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Speaking of WKRP in Cincinati,


 
"I honestly thought Turkeys could fly!"

That was the funniest show EVER on TV!

Beenie and Cecil was my favorite show. (I was only 4)


----------



## Kreth (Jul 18, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> That was the funniest show EVER on TV!


Aren't you forgetting Mork and Mindy?


----------



## Gemini (Jul 18, 2006)

Shuzbutt! Close, but not quite.

M*A*S*H*


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 18, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Aren't you forgetting Mork and Mindy?



That was about as entertaining as "Laverne and Shirley"! LOL


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jul 18, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> I remember Barney Miller but wasn't a big fan of the show.  Anyone ever watch the "Rat Patrol" series?



I watched Rat Patrol a few times, but didn't care much for it....probably because it kind of "pushed out" my favorite show at that time: Combat!



I was also a big WKRP fan. I loved the one where Johnny came up with the contest where people had to name the songs played in quick sucession, for $5000. That series was really underrated.

Now....REALLY going back.....do you remember the Tonite Show when Steve Allen was host?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 18, 2006)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> Now....REALLY going back.....do you remember the Tonite Show when Steve Allen was host?


Um... this is Martial Talk, not Fossil Talk... :uhyeah:


----------



## JasonASmith (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's a more serious one...
Remember when the Middle East wasn't a household topic?
And by the way, to all that are serving over there...Thank You...:asian:


----------



## crushing (Jul 18, 2006)

JasonASmith said:
			
		

> Here's a more serious one...
> Remember when the Middle East wasn't a household topic?


 
Not me.  Is there anyone here that is THAT old?


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 18, 2006)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> Now....REALLY going back.....do you remember the Tonite Show when Steve Allen was host?




I don't even remember Combat, I am certainly not going to remember that. LOL


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 18, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> Not me.  Is there anyone here that is THAT old?


Martial Tucker?  :rofl:


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jul 18, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Martial Tucker?  :rofl:



*Puts down glass of prune juice*   Not old enough to remember peace in the Middle East, though.....


----------



## Gemini (Jul 18, 2006)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> Not old enough to remember peace in the Middle East, though.....


 
I remember the 6 day war well enough, but even THAT'S only the tip of that iceburg.

The original Woodstock.


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 18, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> The original Woodstock.


 
I was born 6 years after Woodstock, you old farts


----------



## Gemini (Jul 18, 2006)

JBrainard said:
			
		

> I was born 6 years after Woodstock, you old farts


 
Then I guess sonic booms before they were banned over land is out of the question. :uhyeah:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 18, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Then I guess sonic booms before they were banned over land is out of the question. :uhyeah:


 
Does anybody remember the Concert for Banglidash(MISPELLED) I know
Terry


----------



## Gemini (Jul 18, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Does anybody remember the Concert for Banglidash(MISPELLED) I know
> Terry


 
You kiddin? I was a full blown hippie by then.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 18, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> You kiddin? I was a full blown hippie by then.


 
Yea did you have the long hair and wearing tie die?
Terry


----------



## Gemini (Jul 18, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Yea did you have the long hair and wearing tie die?
> Terry


 
Sure! And hip hugger bell bottoms and the whole nine yards. I cringe every time I think of it. lol.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 18, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Sure! And hip hugger bell bottoms and the whole nine yards. I cringe every time I think of it. lol.


 
A pic like that would make a great aviator!!!
HMMMMMMMMMMM
Terry


----------



## Gemini (Jul 18, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> A pic like that would make a great aviator!!!
> HMMMMMMMMMMM
> Terry


 
I only had black and white film for my Kodak 104 camera back then. sorry.


Metal Slinky's...


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 18, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> I only had black and white film for my Kodak 104 camera back then. sorry.
> 
> 
> Metal Slinky's...


 
Yea that what they all say!!!!
Terry


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 18, 2006)

Speaking of Black and White what about super 8MM film my parents took so many of those movie and we always had a movie night with all the nieghbors.
Terry


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 18, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Speaking of Black and White what about super 8MM film my parents took so many of those movie and we always had a movie night with all the nieghbors.
> Terry


 
Damn, my gandpa had one of those...


----------



## crushing (Jul 18, 2006)

I had the movie Bambi on 8mm and there is 8mm video somewhere at my parents house of me learning to ride my first bike.  Well, unless that stuff rots or degrades.  I'll have to see if 8mm to DVD transfer services are available.

We'd put up the portable silver screen and along with the 8mm movies watch slide shows.  I wonder if there is a transfer service for all those old slides too?

Speaking of movies, how about the first consumer video disk players?  Not the oversized DVD type disk players, but the white plastic disk in a sleave players?  My brother had the animated The Hobbit (Rankin and Bass?) memorized from watching it so much.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 18, 2006)

Remember Beta?  I actually saw a Beta machine just last week at a cabin my friends were stay at.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 18, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> A pic like that would make a great aviator!!!
> HMMMMMMMMMMM
> Terry


A pilot? :idunno:


----------



## Gemini (Jul 18, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Remember Beta? I actually saw a Beta machine just last week at a cabin my friends were stay at.


 
That's NEW stuff.

The Red Skelton Show.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 18, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> I had the movie Bambi on 8mm and there is 8mm video somewhere at my parents house of me learning to ride my first bike. Well, unless that stuff rots or degrades. I'll have to see if 8mm to DVD transfer services are available.
> 
> We'd put up the portable silver screen and along with the 8mm movies watch slide shows. I wonder if there is a transfer service for all those old slides too?
> 
> Speaking of movies, how about the first consumer video disk players? Not the oversized DVD type disk players, but the white plastic disk in a sleave players? My brother had the animated The Hobbit (Rankin and Bass?) memorized from watching it so much.


 
Remember when it was a treat to watch a 8mm movie in reverse at school?


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 18, 2006)

Remember when they used to show the film strips in school where you had to advance the frame when the record beeped?  "Puff the Magic Dragon".


----------



## Kreth (Jul 18, 2006)

Remember Choose Your Own Adventure books?


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jul 18, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Remember Choose Your Own Adventure books?


 
Yeah, I do. I own some of them. I even FOUND some of them at Barnes & Noble a couple of weeks ago(which made me feel kind of old! & I'm only 25!)

Remember The Baby-Sitters Club?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 18, 2006)

bookworm_cn317 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I do. I own some of them. I even FOUND some of them at Barnes & Noble a couple of weeks ago(which made me feel kind of old! & I'm only 25!)
> 
> Remember The Baby-Sitters Club?


 
Better yet remember Fondue when the parents first brought it home in the box
Terry


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 18, 2006)

Remember being in school and smelling the paper that was just copied by hand, with the old machine where you had to crank the handle?


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 19, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Better yet remember Fondue when the parents first brought it home in the box
> Terry



HAHAHA Fondue I remember my parents had a whole setup and used to have small gatherings with relatives and do that. 

Remember the old "Ironside" detective series?


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 19, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Remember being in school and smelling the paper that was just copied by hand, with the old machine where you had to crank the handle?



Oh yeah.  The ink would be blue... LOL

Remember when they would actually paddle you in school if you were terribly bad? :rofl:


----------



## Kreth (Jul 19, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Remember the old "Ironside" detective series?


Yes! And what about Columbo?


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 19, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Yes! And what about Columbo?



Definitely!  Remember "A man called Sloane"?  Starring Robert Conrad.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 19, 2006)

How about Kojak, and his lollipops?


----------



## Gemini (Jul 19, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> How about Kojak, and his lollipops?


 
Oh yea, those lollipops!

How 'bout "Paint Your Wagon" introducing Clint Eastwood?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 19, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Definitely! Remember "A man called Sloane"? Starring Robert Conrad.


I remember him best as Pappy Boyington.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 19, 2006)

Rememeber when a TV show like A-team (starring a bunch of special forces operators), could fire thousands of rounds from various assualt rifles and not kill one bad guy and still win?  Not to mention a car would do it's signature rollover in every episode.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 19, 2006)

GI Joe!  

Remember when PS2 was a lame computer line from IBM and not a gaming system?


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 19, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Remember when they used to show the film strips in school where you had to advance the frame when the record beeped? "Puff the Magic Dragon".


 
Anyone remember the cartoon short "Bambi vs. Godzilla"?


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 19, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I remember him best as Pappy Boyington.


  Oh yes, me too!


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 19, 2006)

JBrainard said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the cartoon short "Bambi vs. Godzilla"?


 
http://www.stupidvideos.com/video/just_plain_stupid/Bambi_vs_Godzilla/


----------



## Kacey (Jul 19, 2006)

How about "clean your plate, there are children starving in <insert country here>"?


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 19, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> How about "clean your plate, there are children starving in <insert country here>"?


 
Oh yes...practically every single night.  Both of my brothers and I were the pickiest eaters as kids (actually, the three of us still have some "picky" eating habits as adults).  We heard "There are many poor children back home!" (meaning the Philippines) quite a bit.  Funny that we didn't hear that line the first (and last) time Mom tried to make us eat liver for dinner.

Do you remember those cheesy afterschool specials on ABC?


----------



## crushing (Jul 19, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> GI Joe!
> 
> Remember when PS2 was a lame computer line from IBM and not a gaming system?


 
Hey Bob,

Do you have your Model 30 reference disk?  We will be changing the token ring cards from 4 Mb to 16 Mb this weekend.

Regards,
crushing


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry man, coastered that a decade ago.    Still have Dos 3.0 somewhere though. lol


----------



## ed-swckf (Jul 19, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Sorry man, coastered that a decade ago.  Still have Dos 3.0 somewhere though. lol


 
I installed ms dos 5.0 a few months back just for fun....is it bad that i did that for fun?  Heres whats worse, then i installed windows 3.1, don't ask me why.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 19, 2006)

Remember wanting your movements in the arts to have the sounds like the ones in the chop socky films back in the day. Also, making the sound effects yourself upon executing the moves?


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 19, 2006)

Ahh ... a-no.

Remember Kodak Instamatic Cameras? :ultracool


----------



## BrandiJo (Jul 19, 2006)

would that be like polaroaid film? ..if so yes if not no

remember before botteled water became common?​


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 20, 2006)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> would that be like polaroaid film? ..if so yes if not no
> 
> remember before botteled water became common?​


Yes, 

Remember what happened if you took a bite out of a Mallow Cup and drank RC Cola immediately after?  (if yes... explain for those who don't know)


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jul 20, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I remember him best as Pappy Boyington.




I'll always remember Robert Conrad as James West



As for the Instamatic Camera memory someone else mentioned, 

remember "flash cubes"?


----------



## Gemini (Jul 20, 2006)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> As for the Instamatic Camera memory someone else mentioned,
> 
> remember "flash cubes"?


 
Yeppers. That's what I used on my Instamatic 104 camera with the B&W film. 

Remember actually knowing how to play "Jacks"?


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 20, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Yeppers. That's what I used on my Instamatic 104 camera with the B&W film.
> 
> Remember actually knowing how to play "Jacks"?


 
I do, I do....even played it a few times, though I stunk at it...

Remember when floppy disks were actually floppy?


----------



## Drac (Jul 20, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Yes! Ice cold from the vending machines


 
and it only cost a dime!!!


----------



## Drac (Jul 20, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Remember Kodak Instamatic Cameras? :ultracool


 
I remember the Polaroid Swinger camera.."Swing it up, it says yes"


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 21, 2006)

remember when you thought growing up took too long?


----------



## Raewyn (Jul 21, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> remember when you thought growing up took too long?


 
No......... cant remember back that far 

Remember when girls neither dated nor kissed until late high school, if then.!!!!


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 21, 2006)

Remember when a balsa wood plane could keep a kid entertained all day?

Alright, I admit I bought one last week at the gas station!  I love those things.


----------

